# Taps that come loose and move about.



## tbone (10 Apr 2014)

This is one for the plumbers, when I put taps on baths and pot ware I bead them down on plumbers mate and I use a brass nut and I have good spanners. If things are tight on the off set bath tap I use a flexi. Now this mate of mine says he will not use flexies cos he says you need the plumbing to hold the tap ?. All my taps have been ok but he has bother when he has used flexies. Back in the day it was boss white then putty then boss white again. What are your tips to make sure that taps don't move about after fitting ?
Cheers tbone


----------



## StevieB (10 Apr 2014)

Araldite


----------



## paulm (10 Apr 2014)

A bigger wrench


----------



## MMUK (10 Apr 2014)

Your mate is an silly person. Flexi connectors are necessary on a bath at least to account for the movement when the bath is filled and emptied. A fibreglass bath moves more than steel but you can still get up to 6mm movement in the height.


----------



## Silas Gull (10 Apr 2014)

All taps should come with back- nuts and rubber washers. The best thing for tightening a back nut is a tube spanner, or a basin wrench. You shouldn't need any bedding compounds or mastics at all. You might want to change the tap in the future and the last thing you need is gunk all over your porcelain.


----------



## Ghengis (10 Apr 2014)

MMUK":ryhlzkg7 said:


> Your mate is an silly person. Flexi connectors are necessary on a bath at least to account for the movement when the bath is filled and emptied. A fibreglass bath moves more than steel but you can still get up to 6mm movement in the height.



If a bath moves 1mm its not fitted correctly - I'm kitchen and bathroom fitter, trouble is not many ppl do fit them correctly


----------



## carlb40 (10 Apr 2014)

It will depend on the taps. Some of the cheaper taps don't seem to tighten up properly even with the washers installed. I use 'top hats' as standard between the sink/bath and the nut.


----------



## Hemsby (10 Apr 2014)

Hi,

For many years now I have always set the taps onto the Basin or Bath with a good bead of clear Silicone. After a couple of days, when set not only does it fix the Taps ridged also ensures a perfect water seal so when everybody sloshes water about it stays on top of the Basin or Bath

This week I had to remove a faulty tap from a basin I fitted 1 year ago. After removing the backnut I had to use considerable twisting action to break the Silicone seal. regards,

Keith


----------



## pip1954 (10 Apr 2014)

hi +1 for silicone


----------



## Hemsby (10 Apr 2014)

MMUK":1no67izo said:


> Your mate is an silly person. Flexi connectors are necessary on a bath at least to account for the movement when the bath is filled and emptied. A fibreglass bath moves more than steel but you can still get up to 6mm movement in the height.


Flexible connectors are not recommended for hidden locations, they have a limited life expectancy unlike a fixed pipe installation. Flexible pipes should be replaced at some point before they burst #-o , unfortunatley nobody will tell you when this will happen :-k 

Flexible connections are only used for ease and speed of installation, not to allow for the movement of the Bath or Basin. A Bath correctly installed will move very little, if I had a Bath that moved enough to break the seal around its edge I would be very concerned.

One work of caution if you have a leak from a flexible connection that causes serious water damage #-o you may get the question from your insurance company "how old is the pipe"



Regards

Keith


----------



## llangatwgnedd (10 Apr 2014)

As carlb40 says

Top hats. :-D :-D :-D 

http://www.screwfix.com/p/top-hat-washe ... f-10/88438


----------



## Hemsby (10 Apr 2014)

I do not think you can use any of the "Top Hat" washers with the modern type Monobloc Taps


----------



## tbone (12 Apr 2014)

Good response guys, I guess we all have our preferred methods. I have never had any bother with my taps. I use clear silicone or plumbers mate but back in the day the boss white and putty was king and the fittings and pot ware were better made (MADE IN ENGLAND). Brass nuts were standard, not like the plastic rubbish you get now. BTW my mate is locked in his own world of what works for him rules lol.
Cheers tbone.


----------

